# Gadget GPU-Z



## Rus (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, 
Dear techpowerup.com, can you create gadget for sidebar GPU-Z 
1.Support Multi GPU
2.choose Parametrs for show in gadget


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 11, 2012)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes 

Core temp has a gadget that you can add it to... so why doesn't GPU-z have its own gadget? I would love if it showed basically the whole 'sensors' tab. 

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes

EDIT: it would be cool if this thread was a poll


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 12, 2012)

bump for discussion


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 12, 2012)

Interesting idea.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 12, 2012)

This was discussed in the past and I think one of the factors was that there is a limit to how large a sidebar gadget could be. In order for the gadget to look good (and be readable) one could not put a whole lot of data on it. In the case of Yo's suggestion getting the entire sensors tab on it would make it virtually unreadable as the info would have to be incredibly small.

I too, liked the idea as people with SLI/XFire could simply have one gadget open for each card.
If you could pick maybe 6 or so items to display in the gadget it might look pretty good.

It wouldn't be too hard to write a gadget using GPU-Z's shared memory resources, but you would have to have GPU-Z running which would kind of defeat the purpose of a gadget (you could just move GPU-Z over to the right side of the screen).

W1zz will probably come along and share his views on this.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It wouldn't be too hard to write a gadget using GPU-Z's shared memory resources, but you would have to have GPU-Z running which would kind of defeat the purpose of a gadget (you could just move GPU-Z over to the right side of the screen).



no way to do this directly. gadgets can't do much on their own, so it needs to pull data via shared memory.

if someone is seriously interested in making a gadget i could probably provide some guidance (C++).


----------

